# Leesville



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

Going to Leesville this week. Haven't fished it since I was a kid. Can anyone provide some info about the fall bite? What's hitting lately? What's the baitfish? Shad? Not looking for spots. Just some info so I don't waste one of these great fall days fishing blind.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

vandobob said:


> Going to Leesville this week. Haven't fished it since I was a kid. Can anyone provide some info about the fall bite? What's hitting lately? What's the baitfish? Shad? Not looking for spots. Just some info so I don't waste one of these great fall days fishing blind.


Used to fish it a lot for Muskie .Find the shad if they are balled up yet and vertical jig or snag a shad and hang a pole out with it free running


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wondering, The winter draw down was supposed to start nov-12. Have they started to drop the lake water level ?
From hearing from guy's the water drop time is late ?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They started the 1st as scheduled....Leesville is 2.4ft below summer pool, going down 5ft....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The north end above the marina was mud on Sunday. The south marina was good and there was a boat out jerking blade baits along the shoreline by the dam. Trailer at the south ramp parking lot.


----------

